# Gents pairs open Clitheroe golf club Sunday 24th March



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody fancing joining me at the above? Â£20 a skull. Looks a decent course and heard good things. Online booking available and decent choice of times left as it stands.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll join you Birchy, I believe it's a  good track and one I've wanted to play for a while. Not to far from me as well.
They have the open qualifiers over there now instead of Pleasington so it must be decent.


----------



## Wayman (Jan 29, 2013)

yeah good track hopefully i get to play there again


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2013)

It's an FA cup weekend! So.........erm............I may have nothing on that weekend......

I'm game to make up a fourball, if I can car share with another Merseysider. STuC, Scouser, Karl (Honorary one,ha,ha), Gary...?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 29, 2013)

i would be up for this!      does anyone know if i can play in the open with a GUI card?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 29, 2013)

Looking good  we can always arrange a convenient time and all book times together if theres a few want to play. Just thought i would see if anybody fancied it for starters.

Not sure Gary, you want me to try and find out?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 29, 2013)

if its not too much bother for you.    i may even have joined lee park by then.  it all stems on me being able to play a few holes in the evening.  waiting for the longer evenings.  its getting there... slowly.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 29, 2013)

looks a great place.  nice manageable par 3's !  good stuff


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 30, 2013)

I would up for this.... Don't mind picking you up LB.... Aye aye.... Let me know. If I'm the 5th behind Birchy, qwerty, LB and Gary, then will wait to see if anybody else fancies it.....


----------



## Birchy (Jan 30, 2013)

So up to now weve got :-
Birchy
Qwerty
Wayman? You up for it mate?
LB
Garyinderry (pending sorting out hc etc)
Karl102


----------



## Birchy (Jan 30, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			i would be up for this!      does anyone know if i can play in the open with a GUI card?
		
Click to expand...

Ive spoke to them about this Gary and its fine, your good to play.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 30, 2013)

Scott, I've just spoken to a mate to see if he fancies it, and he does. So I'll pair up with him and that should currently give us even numbers.. If it does cause a problem though I'll just drop back in with you.
Hopefully well get a few more though..

Tee time wise, I'm easy. Whatever's available. I'll book us both in when were all ready.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Scott, I've just spoken to a mate to see if he fancies it, and he does. So I'll pair up with him and that should currently give us even numbers.. If it does cause a problem though I'll just drop back in with you.
Hopefully well get a few more though..

Tee time wise, I'm easy. Whatever's available. I'll book us both in when were all ready.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy
Qwerty
Qwerty mate
Wayman? You up for it mate?
LB
Garyinderry
Karl102 

Thats no problem mate. Will see if theres any more interest over weekend and i will press on with it on Monday as im away this weekend.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ive spoke to them about this Gary and its fine, your good to play.
		
Click to expand...



good man.  0.1 on the way


----------



## Wayman (Jan 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Birchy
Qwerty
Qwerty mate
Wayman? You up for it mate?
LB
Garyinderry
Karl102 

Thats no problem mate. Will see if theres any more interest over weekend and i will press on with it on Monday as im away this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

No sorry mate to far travel for me


----------



## Birchy (Jan 30, 2013)

No worries Wayman, just didnt want you getting ignored 

Birchy
 Qwerty
 Qwerty mate
 LB
 Garyinderry
 Karl102 

6 of us then at the moment


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd be up for this if there's a spare spec in Liverbirdie's danny for me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'd be up for this if there's a spare spec in Liverbirdie's danny for me

Click to expand...

Of course mate, I'll take the parcel shelf out and flatten the seats.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 4, 2013)

Birchy
 Qwerty
 Qwerty mate
 LB
 Garyinderry
 Karl102
StuC 

7 of us then at the moment, one more would be nice to make a round 8 and two fourballs  Anyone?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 5, 2013)

Come on down, one more! Lets be having youuuuuuu!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 5, 2013)

I would if I was allowed to.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 6, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I would if I was allowed to.
		
Click to expand...

Thats what scouser said aswell! 

Birchy, If there's no more takers I'll drop out mate.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats what scouser said aswell! 

Birchy, If there's no more takers I'll drop out mate.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate no worries. I will give it a couple more days in case anybody has a mate who wants to play etc.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 6, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Thats what scouser said aswell! 

Birchy, If there's no more takers I'll drop out mate.
		
Click to expand...

Its ok Stu, if no one else steps up I'll ask my mate to drop out to even the numbers :thup:

Would of been good to make it 2-4balls though......Anyone?


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 6, 2013)

I might have a mate who's interested.... Will confirm tomorrow.....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I might have a mate who's interested.... Will confirm tomorrow.....
		
Click to expand...

Cracking! Ive got my fingers crossed


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 7, 2013)

Good news, pencil my mate in as my playing partner if that's ok.... Do you need any cash yet pal....?!?


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Good news, pencil my mate in as my playing partner if that's ok.... Do you need any cash yet pal....?!?
		
Click to expand...

Well they do online booking so thinking we could just agree the time between us all and book in pairs? Would probably be faster and saves all money transfers etc? I will happily book them all if people would rather do that though? 

What time do we fancy then? See booking system below

http://www.brsgolf.com/clitheroe/opens_day.php


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 7, 2013)

I would probably prefer the 11.10 / 11.20 slot or 12.10 / 12.20 slots?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I would probably prefer the 11.10 / 11.20 slot or 12.10 / 12.20 slots?!?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me.

The only advice I would give, is when me and my mates play in opens, we normally play in the last hour,ideally. At least that way, if someone has a good score and wants to wait around, they only have an hour or so to wait.

That said, you can always go back again to claim your prize, but that's what we do. Normally we just see others pick prizes up though. 

However, I'm fine either way, not too early though.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			I would probably prefer the 11.10 / 11.20 slot or 12.10 / 12.20 slots?!?
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me, just see if the others agree .


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Fine by me, just see if the others agree .
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 7, 2013)

Yep, I'm ok with those times. Gives us plenty of time to get there. Ive heard its a pretty tough track, got to be long and straight apparently.
Suppose we've got to sort out who's playing with who.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Yep, I'm ok with those times. Gives us plenty of time to get there. Ive heard its a pretty tough track, got to be long and straight apparently.
Suppose we've got to sort out who's playing with who.
		
Click to expand...

Straight and long?  :fore:

Yeah we best had. I assume you will be with your mate? I assume Karl will be with his mate too?

That leaves me, LB, StuC and Garyinderry. Will play with anybody who will have me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Straight and long?  :fore:

Yeah we best had. I assume you will be with your mate? I assume Karl will be with his mate too?

That leaves me, LB, StuC and Garyinderry. Will play with anybody who will have me 

Click to expand...

Oooohhh, choices of which shark to have, let me think.........

I don't mind, I'll go with any of you.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2013)

Right then how about the below.

Karl & mate
LB & StuC (Might as well play together as coming in same car?? In case you get a good score etc)

Qwerty & mate
Me & Gary

Do we wanna go for 12:10 & 12:20 then? In case anybody gets a good score  Might be a bit easier than the 11 slots.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 8, 2013)

Looking forward to this! I will book one of the 12.20 slots then for me and my mate. Save Birchy having to shell out again! Shall see who wants to join 2 Utd fans.... Or does that mean we will be playing on our own


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Looking forward to this! I will book one of the 12.20 slots then for me and my mate. Save Birchy having to shell out again! Shall see who wants to join 2 Utd fans.... Or does that mean we will be playing on our own   

Click to expand...

Ok mate i will book the 12:30 first slot then so weve got a marker down. The other lot can pick between em which time they want out of the two .


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2013)

12:30 first slot booked.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2013)

12:20 slot booked :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 8, 2013)

12.30 and 12.40 it is then. The 12.10 and 12.20 have somebody booked in now... I've booked the 12.40 slot!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			12.30 and 12.40 it is then. The 12.10 and 12.20 have somebody booked in now...
		
Click to expand...

It's me whose the 12:20 Karl.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 8, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It's me whose the 12:20 Karl.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, will call and change our 12.40 to 12.20! Haha!


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorted it!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 8, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Ok, will call and change our 12.40 to 12.20! Haha!
		
Click to expand...

 Thought I'd book it mate just in case you weren't able to get on until lunchtime.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 8, 2013)

Right so with me messing things up its now....

Qwerty and me plus 2 at 12.20 and Birchy, Gary, LB and StuC at 12.30.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 8, 2013)

IVE JUST BOOKED ME AND PEDRO AT 12:30. 

Sorry for shouting


----------



## Birchy (Feb 8, 2013)

Bob on fellas! Should be a cracking day out .


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 8, 2013)

Any body else up for a 12 40 start?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

Just a bump to remind everybody about this Sunday . Lets hope the weather is like yesterday!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 19, 2013)

do i have to ring up and pay or just pay on the day?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 19, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			do i have to ring up and pay or just pay on the day?
		
Click to expand...

Ive already paid for us mate, just bring the money on the day


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 19, 2013)

gentleman !


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 19, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			gentleman !
		
Click to expand...

Gary, if you don't mind can you get to my house, then I'll take you to Clitheroe with Stu.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

We doin breakfast for this fellas?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 21, 2013)

since pete "the one man nut meg machine" is driving, its up to him.   :lol:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			since pete "the one man nut meg machine" is driving, its up to him.   :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Is massaging his ego payment for the lift? :rofl:

He told me about the famous nutmeg, have the flashbacks stopped yet mate?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 21, 2013)

it was his 1st bloody touch too ! 


i dont suppose he was waxing lyrical about my ronaldinho-esque toe punt into the far corner?  nah didnt think so?  lol

he wasnt happy seeing that fly in. it was magic


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			it was his 1st bloody touch too ! 


i dont suppose he was waxing lyrical about my ronaldinho-esque toe punt into the far corner?  nah didnt think so?  lol

he wasnt happy seeing that fly in. it was magic 

Click to expand...

To be fair he did say you were a decent player but just had a bad start :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 21, 2013)

lacking alot of fitness and match practice. that was the first time i had kicked a ball since september.  he could have gone easy on me!  lol 


any word on what the condition of clitheroe is?  ill be chopping and changing my bag every day now trying to work out the best set up. 

at formby ladies club i was cutting clubs out of the wrapping in the carpark.    wild man !!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

What time are we out chaps?..I've got no idea, and I can't trace the confirmation email.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What time are we out chaps?..I've got no idea, and I can't trace the confirmation email.
		
Click to expand...

I think we have got 12:20 & 12:30 looking at start of this thread. I didnt get a confirmation email either i dont think.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			We doin breakfast for this fellas? 

Click to expand...

Im up for it. Ill contact the club first and see what's on offer.  I don't think there's many options locally.


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im up for it. Ill contact the club first and see what's on offer.  I don't think there's many options locally.
		
Click to expand...

Think we are 12.20 bud.... I am up for breakfast if anybody knows a place!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

Ive just phoned the club caterers to inform them that the Flat cap breakfast Syndicate is in town so they need to pull there fingers out this Sunday.
The kitchen is open from 8:30 and They can offer Sausage and bacon baps only. We can go for this or I'm sure I can easily find somewhere else local. 
Im easy, I do know that parking in clitheroe can be a pain. And you have to drive past the club to get into the town.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just phoned the club caterers to inform them that the Flat cap breakfast Syndicate is in town so they need to pull there fingers out this Sunday.
The kitchen is open from 8:30 and They can offer Sausage and bacon baps only. We can go for this or I'm sure I can easily find somewhere else local. 
Im easy, I do know that parking in clitheroe can be a pain. And you have to drive past the club to get into the town.
		
Click to expand...

Im up for meeting at the club then as it seems easiest. I hope theyve got plenty of bacon & sausage


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up for meeting at the club then as it seems easiest. I hope theyve got plenty of bacon & sausage  

Click to expand...

I thought you'd prefer baked beans and grits. 

What time is the Manchester stagecoach leaving. About 10.30 for us, should be there for 11.30 ish.

**** We'd better check on Saturday, if the're still open, as snow expected over t'weekend ***


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought you'd prefer baked beans and grits. 

What time is the Manchester stagecoach leaving. About 10.30 for us, should be there for 11.30 ish.

**** We'd better check on Saturday, if the're still open, as snow expected over t'weekend ***
		
Click to expand...

What the feck are grits? 

I will be leaving around 10:45. Will be there for 11:30 too, just enough time for 47 bacon & sausage barms .

Snow forecast looks very light around manchester area so hopefully it same for there.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

Ive just had a look at the forecast for Clitheroe and it looking pretty grim.  Snow forecast for Friday and Saturday, and if it does fall it's that cold I can't see it shifting anytime soon. 

Just hoping they've got it wrong, I was looking forward to that breakfast


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just had a look at the forecast for Clitheroe and it looking pretty grim.  Snow forecast for Friday and Saturday, and if it does fall it's that cold I can't see it shifting anytime soon. 

Just hoping they've got it wrong, I was looking forward to that breakfast 

Click to expand...

We had that forecast for near our course earlier in the week but its shifted now, hopefully its the same for there. Ive got quite used to a nice breakfast then a round of golf now, its a cracking way of life


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ive just phoned the club caterers to inform them that the Flat cap breakfast Syndicate is in town so they need to pull there fingers out this Sunday.
The kitchen is open from 8:30 and They can offer Sausage and bacon baps only. We can go for this or I'm sure I can easily find somewhere else local. 
Im easy, I do know that parking in clitheroe can be a pain. And you have to drive past the club to get into the town.
		
Click to expand...

No Eggs Benedict??


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

No chance Stu, Just Standard Lancashire Fayre. They need to up their game


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			No Eggs Benedict??
		
Click to expand...

Not everywhere else is as posh and cultured as Liverpool mate. 

Birchy, grits and baked beans are eaten by cowboys.

kinell' I'm whistling more than Roger Whittaker - ask your grandad.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not everywhere else is as posh and cultured as Liverpool mate. 

Click to expand...

Tell me about it la


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Not everywhere else is as posh and cultured as Liverpool mate. 

Birchy, grits and baked beans are eaten by cowboys.

kinell' I'm whistling more than Roger Whittaker - ask your grandad.
		
Click to expand...

Ah right :rofl: I had a feeling it was something along the bandit lines :thup:

Roger Whittaker? Surely hes not your era? Hes pushing 80 isnt he? :lol:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Tell me about it la 

Click to expand...

I'm sitting here quaffing a 10 year old Balvenie, listening to Sibelius, watching the cricket, eating Whitby west side of the harbour whelks, a fine loire valley cheese, playing with my bijon frise, a cuban in hand, whilst bedecked in the green velvet smoking jacket and one of them funny embroidered Arabian style hats, with the tassle over the side.

Pip,pip!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ah right :rofl: I had a feeling it was something along the bandit lines :thup:

Roger Whittaker? Surely hes not your era? Hes pushing 80 isnt he? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I think he pushed off the pier last year? 70's child, me lar!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Ah right :rofl: I had a feeling it was something along the bandit lines :thup:

Roger Whittaker? Surely hes not your era? Hes pushing 80 isnt he? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

He went to school with Roger Whittaker


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			He went to school with Roger Whittaker 

Click to expand...

You went to school with biffa bacon - teacher couldn't tell you apart though.:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			it was his 1st bloody touch too ! 


i dont suppose he was waxing lyrical about my ronaldinho-esque toe punt into the far corner?  nah didnt think so?  lol

he wasnt happy seeing that fly in. it was magic 

Click to expand...

His "toeragger" was a great goal, I must admit. I think it was hit more out of frustration that he just whacked it, after said nutmeg!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2013)

more of those to come!  my indoor special


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2013)

birchy  -what is it like up the road with you.  miserable as sin here!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			birchy  -what is it like up the road with you.  miserable as sin here!
		
Click to expand...

Dull and had a tiny bit of snow. Our course is open i think. Clitheroe is a bit higher up though so could be worse off.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2013)

everyone may get the mittens packed.  big ernie likes it when the weather kicks up.  i dont think he means like this though.  god only knows what the weather is going to throw at us in the next day or two.  sunday is supposed to be the best of the days so its a matter of how much snow lies up there and how the course holds it.

i am always in denail until the snow actually appears. its here!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			everyone may get the mittens packed.  big ernie likes it when the weather kicks up.  i dont think he means like this though.  god only knows what the weather is going to throw at us in the next day or two.  sunday is supposed to be the best of the days so its a matter of how much snow lies up there and how the course holds it.

i am always in denail until the snow actually appears. its here!  

Click to expand...

Its so cold i might need driver for a 140 yard approach at this rate .

Ive got my ice skates ready too so dont worry Clitheroe i wont be suing if its a bit icy :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2013)

Theres no snow in Clitheroe at the moment which I'm surprised at( Theres a few inches in Chorley ) and the course is open.

Its Flippin' cold though..


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Theres no snow in Clitheroe at the moment which I'm surprised at( Theres a few inches in Chorley ) and the course is open.

Its Flippin' cold though..
		
Click to expand...

Ive been checking the M6 traffic cameras near ish by and it does look pretty clear for the time being. If we can get through today without much snow i reckon it will be on as Saturday and Sunday dont look too bad. Its supposed be 0 degrees on Saturday but feels like -7 degrees though   A bit warmer for Sunday at 2 degrees feeling like -5 degrees


----------



## Karl102 (Mar 22, 2013)

Been looking forward to this! Hope to god it's on... Can deal with cold, just no wind, rain or snow would be nice!!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Been looking forward to this! Hope to god it's on... Can deal with cold, just no wind, rain or snow would be nice!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Forecast doesnt look to bad for round here but light snow is forecast for Clitheroe tonight. Saturday and sunday looking ok so i think what ever comes down tonight will decide it.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 22, 2013)

i was round southport way today. if its anything like that it will be touch and go. snow falling constantly. the cold was unbearable. wouldnt have liked to have played in that!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			i was round southport way today. if its anything like that it will be touch and go. snow falling constantly. the cold was unbearable. wouldnt have liked to have played in that!
		
Click to expand...

It was extremely cold today, face went numb within 15 seconds of going outside. Might need ask the scouse lads if theyve got any spare balaclavas :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It was extremely cold today, face went numb within 15 seconds of going outside. Might need ask the scouse lads if theyve got any spare balaclavas :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Oosshh, you could borrow juniors sombrero instead


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Oosshh, you could borrow juniors sombrero instead 

Click to expand...

Ive got my own one of them . I think sombrero and balaclava will be a cracking look though :rofl:

Hope the weather holds up enough for it to be on though, nothing worse than a cancelled game of golf!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It was extremely cold today, face went numb within 15 seconds of going outside. Might need ask the scouse lads if theyve got any spare balaclavas :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Scouser's got one I think, although it's made out of leather and has a pool ball in the mouth.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scouser's got one I think, although it's made out of leather and has a pool ball in the mouth. 






Click to expand...

It was that cold today i would even consider wearing that . You would have to shout fore for me though :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It was that cold today i would even consider wearing that . You would have to shout fore for me though :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I've got the luxury downgrade - it has a zip instead. I'm a lightweight.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:








Click to expand...

Superb! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 23, 2013)

Snowed off at Davyhulme this morning so this is looking very much in doubt for tomorrow


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 23, 2013)

Ive just spoke to the bloke at clitheroe and tomorrows comp is off.

They had no snow yesterday but had loads overnight.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 23, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Ive just spoke to the bloke at clitheroe and tomorrows comp is off.

They had no snow yesterday but had loads overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the update mate. Did he say anything about refunds etc? 

The missus might think shes won for now but i might have to go on golf empire later and book some other stuff to level up my golfing equilibrium :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Cheers for the update mate. Did he say anything about refunds etc? 

The missus might think shes won for now but i might have to go on golf empire later and book some other stuff to level up my golfing equilibrium :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He just said he's not had chance to look at it yet but it'll probably be rescheduled for another day.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 23, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			He just said he's not had chance to look at it yet but it'll probably be rescheduled for another day.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate no probs, cheers for ringing up etc


----------



## Junior (Mar 23, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Oosshh, you could borrow juniors sombrero instead 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

I was going to give it to our kid to take along tomorrow !!!

Sorry to hear the comp is off.  We were snowed off this morning also


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 23, 2013)

Shame, I was looking forward to this.
i just hope if its rescheduled the date suits us all.   Otherwise I suppose we're looking at a refund or free round.
Im not sure what the done thing is tbh, never had an open cancelled before.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 23, 2013)

Qwerty said:



 Shame, I was looking forward to this.
i just hope if its rescheduled the date suits us all.   Otherwise I suppose we're looking at a refund or free round.
Im not sure what the done thing is tbh, never had an open cancelled before.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking same myself. Hopefully we can get a knock in up there at some point even if its just a knock between us all with a freebie.

On the plus side its looking like theres a chance Davyhulme could be open tomorrow so im keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			. Hopefully we can get a knock in up there at some point even if its just a knock between us all with a freebie.!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy with that. Maybe a warm summer Sunday afternoon. :thup:

I enquired earlier about at game at Fleetwood tomorrow, I knew they'd be open (been open today too). This was before I'd ventured outside, soon changed my mind, not sure if I'm going soft or just getting wiser.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 23, 2013)

its probably for the best that we are not playing tomoro.  it would be a shame to play if the course wasnt really up to it.  we will enjoy it that much more in the better weather!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			its probably for the best that we are not playing tomoro.  it would be a shame to play if the course wasnt really up to it.  we will enjoy it that much more in the better weather!
		
Click to expand...

Well today was spent looking at kitchens, cookers, fridges, worktops, tesco's food aisles, dog walking, kipping, sleeping in.

All rubbish.

No footy or golf, life is so empty. Boo hoo.


----------



## SammmeBee (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone know if this is still on?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes it was, there is another thread about it.


----------

